# Small, fat wheels



## Bigsharn (20 Aug 2011)

Evening all, I come to you with a question, probably a long shot, even for cycle enthusiasts.

Does anyone know where I can get a rear tyre from a chopper/cruiser bike like the one below?








I've found suppliers for the tyres and tubes, and a fair amount of complete bikes with them on, but nothing with the wheels themselves.

The reason I ask is because I'd like some larger (diameter) but smaller (weight) wheels for the steering on my go-kart Quadricycle. I know that 20" will fit.

The reason I'm after thick tyres like these is because I doubt that a bike wheel will be able to take the weight, and will be too thin to steer the thing (from a stability point of view). Adding a camber to the existing steering mechanism would be incredibly difficult, hence asking about thicker (almost comically sized) wheels

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks in advance
Sean


----------



## Night Train (22 Aug 2011)

Are you after the tyre, rim or the whole wheel?

I can't imagine those 'cruiser' wheels are particularly strong.

You could look for Peugeot Speedfight front wheels. They may be ott but they are alloy and stronger then barrow wheels and bike wheels. They are 12" rim giving about 18" OD I would guess.

Yep, ((120x 0.7x2)/25.4)+12=18.61"


Just found this seller with enough wheels and tyres even for your 'bike'.


----------



## markg0vbr (23 Aug 2011)

some have the facility to fit disc brakes, killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## Night Train (23 Aug 2011)

Especially good if he gets the calipers and master cyclinder on the lever too.


----------



## Bigsharn (23 Aug 2011)

I'm looking at complete disc braking solutions on Ebay... there's not a lot of choice, between this thread and the other I've formulated a plan *insert evil laugh here* to be posted on the other thread in 3.....2.....1.....


----------



## seadragonpisces (30 Dec 2011)

I struggled to find some wide rims too in the UK and Europe but am customising my cruiser and have a contact in the USA who is building some rims for me, 24'' x 2.5'' (65mm), with some 24 x 345 tyres.

Good luck


----------

